# Axolotls, newts, etc... now at Aquariums West



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I was at Aquariums West the other day, the first time in awhile, and discovered that their new fish room is finally finished. They have a whole wall at the back just for newts, axolotls, frogs and other amphibians. Very cool.

I haven't ever raised a newt but I've always wanted one. Do any of you have newts? Are they relatively easy to care for?


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

Whats the address?


----------



## Tink (Jan 30, 2011)

I don't know about newts but from my research and conversations with Grete_j axolotls are easy to care for, I've been waiting for some... thinking about it! It's cool Aquariums West has them cuz it makes getting one way easier without a car... Yeah excited.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh, thanks for asking, gmachine! AW has moved to the corner of Robson and Beatty in Vancouver. 796 Beatty Street. This is close to the Stadium Skytrain station. 

I've read Grete's posts about her axolotls from time to time. Until I joined BCA, I never even knew that those adorable creatures existed. They look like something dreamed up by an illustrator and destined to feature in a blockbuster kids' movie.


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

I can't say much about newts as I've never kept any, but salamanders are entertaining to say the least! Aside from axolotl's I've also kept Anderson's Salamanders (axolotl cousin) and they are interactive as heck. 

I've noticed that the younger you get them, the more interactive and responsive they are. The two leucistic axies I got as juvies are much more personable than the 2 I got as adults. 

As for care... for salamanders, it's essentially like keeping goldfish. They're poop machines. A filter rated for more gallons is always better, feed them once every 3 days, they like their h2o to be room temperature.... if you're planning on keeping aquatic salamanders such as axolotl's, use either slate tile, sand or go bare bottom for substrate, otherwise they'll ingest gravel, suffer from impaction, yadda yadda  Hope that was a bit helpful....


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes, that was amazingly helpful, Grete. I didn't know that salamanders would interact! Wow!

Thanks for the info!



Grete_J said:


> I can't say much about newts as I've never kept any, but salamanders are entertaining to say the least! Aside from axolotl's I've also kept Anderson's Salamanders (axolotl cousin) and they are interactive as heck.
> 
> I've noticed that the younger you get them, the more interactive and responsive they are. The two leucistic axies I got as juvies are much more personable than the 2 I got as adults.
> 
> As for care... for salamanders, it's essentially like keeping goldfish. They're poop machines. A filter rated for more gallons is always better, feed them once every 3 days, they like their h2o to be room temperature.... if you're planning on keeping aquatic salamanders such as axolotl's, use either slate tile, sand or go bare bottom for substrate, otherwise they'll ingest gravel, suffer from impaction, yadda yadda  Hope that was a bit helpful....


----------

